# Tell me abbaaat it



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

I've got a Burton Custom 08 151 board with Rome Targas. Both haven't seen any snow yet (new gear). So I was wondering if anyone has any comments or feed back about my gear.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

You didn't do any research of your own before buying them?


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

no i did, and they look great to me;
just looking for people who have actually used them before


----------

